# Kombination von Kennwerten



## jora (4 November 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder am Berechnen von Sicherheitsketten und dabei ist eine alte und leider noch unbeantwortete Frage wieder aufgetaucht.

Es gibt ja Kennwerte für el. Bauteile nach drei Hauptnormen (zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand). Die ISO 13849 und EN 62061 sind ja recht geläufig, doch die EN 61508 bereitet mir Probleme.
Das Umrechnen zwischen der 13849 und 62061 ist ja durch die Korrespondenz der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten nach meinem Verständnis gut möglich. Dies wird ja auch nicht durch die hohe Anforderungsrate (high demand), die die 13849 fordert nicht behindert. 
Wie ist das aber nun mit dem "low demand"? Ich bekomme für die Übertemperaturabsicherung nur Sicherheitswächter, die zwar eine direkte SIL-Klassifikation (SIL2-3, je nach Schaltung) habe, doch die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten unterscheiden sich zwischen dem PFH (high) und PFD (low demand) ja um 4 Potenzen. 
Nach meinem Verständniss ist es nun nicht möglich, die SF als "high demand" zu berechnen, somit würde Sistema zur Berechnung auch wegfallen. Dementsprechend würde ich über Ausfallwarhscheinlichkeiten rechnen, was aber relativ wirkungslos wäre, da die anderen Bauteile einen PFH besitzen welcher ja wesentlich kleiner ist.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit solchen Problemen, bzw. wie berechnet ihr eure gemischten SF´s?

Habe mich auch schon mit einem von Siemens darüber unterhalten, was aber auch kein klares Ergebniss gebracht hat.

Gruß jora


----------



## jora (4 November 2010)

Scheint ein tolles Thema zu sein, wo sehr viele was erzählen zu haben *ROFL*

Deswegen ma nen Vorschlag von mir:

MTFB (EN 61508) = MTTF (ISO 13849) / 8760h

Da würde ich dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit entsprechend dem "Bezugszeitraum" anpassen, da die EN 61508 sich auf ein Jahr und die anderen auf eine Stunde beziehen.

Ist meine Sichtweise zu trivial?


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2010)

Hallo,

Wenn Forenmitglied "Safety" das liest, gibts idR. jede Menge EN/ISO/DIN
Wissen frei Haus.


----------



## Safety (4 November 2010)

Hallo,
 ich fürchte es einfach ist das ganze nicht.
Die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 hat einen vereinfachten Ansatz, hier ist die Struktur eine entscheidende Forderung.  Was nicht einfach Konvertierbar ist. 

Ich muss auch gestehen, ich beschäftige mich fast zu 100% mit der 13849 da meine Kunden alle aus dem Maschinenbau kommen und diese Norm am besten umzusetzen ist.

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum es die 62061 gibt. Aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Da die 62061 auch zur MRL Harmonisiert ist kann man diese anwenden, aber eben nur für elektrotechnisch basierte Baugruppen. Die 61508 hat keine Harmonisierungsvermutung.

Zurück zu Deiner Frage lese mal den Beitrag hier, aber dann wirst Du auch nicht schlauer sein. Ich kann Dir nur Raten MTTF oder MTBF Werte anzufordern, mit entsprechenden Ausfallraten und dann damit die 13849 anzuwenden. Aber es ist schon auch wieder mehr Arbeit, die meisten Hersteller die auch den Maschinenbau beliefern geben beide Normenwerte an.

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/grl/pdf/2007_013.pdf


----------



## Safety (5 November 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Scheint ein tolles Thema zu sein, wo sehr viele was erzählen zu haben *ROFL*
> 
> Deswegen ma nen Vorschlag von mir:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, sehe die aml die Seite 16 an.

http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/c/d...-2d20-4ac6-85dc-0799477671fe&groupId=22469894


----------



## jora (5 November 2010)

Auf jeden fall scho mal Danke Safety!

Zu dem, wieso die 62061 und die 13849 zeitgleich existieren gibts ja in der 13849-1 Tabelle 1 (Seite 6) eine "Erklärung". Wobei man zu der Meinung kommen könnte, dass da zwei konkurierende Ausschüsse zeigen wollten, was sie können.....

Ich habe mit dem Hersteller von dem ÜT-Regler gesprochen, der wird definitiv keine anderen Werte heraus geben. Er sieht sich eher in der Druckgeräterichtlinie, wo die 61508 ja harmonisiert ist (deren Angaben). 

Mein größtes Problem ist, dass ich bei der SF einen PLr von e habe (vorgeschrieben aus der 746-2). Wenn ich nur einen MTTF von 10 Jahren annehmen muss, habe ich somit ein recht umfangreiches Problem.

Ich denke ich werde mich an den Vortrag des VDMA´s halten. Ist immerhin schon mal eine Idee, welche richtig sein müsste.


----------



## jora (8 November 2010)

Getreu dem Foren-Motto trage ich meine Ergebnise zusammen. Ich übernimm natürlich KEINERLEI Verantwortung auf die Rechtssicherheit und Normkonformität (so wie meine Quellen  ).
Aber die Methode wurde mir unanbhängig von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern von Sicherheitsbauteilen und einem Mitarbeiter der IFA vorgeschlagen. 

Wichtigster Unterschied zwischen PFH und PFD ist nach meinem Verständniss, dass bei PFD ein Proof-Test vorgeschrieben ist. D.h. das verwendete Gerät muss in einem bestimmten Intervall nach Herstellerangaben überprüft werden. Diese Forderung besteht weiterhin!

PFD = PFH * T/2 (NÄHERUNGSWEISE)

PFD = Mittlere Wahrscheinlichkeit nach EN 60508
PFH = Mittlere Häuigkeit eines gefahrbringenden Ausfalls EN 62061 und ISO 13849
T    = Proof-Test-Intervall; wenn nicht angegeben, dann die Einsatzdauer einsetzen

Ein Rechenbeispiel von mir:

PFD = 1,94E-4
T = 2 Jahre = 2 * 8760h

PFH = PFD/T/2 = 1,94E-04/(2*8760h)/2 = 1,94E-04/8760h = 2,21E-08

SIL aus PFD = 3 (siehe EN 60508-1 Tabelle 2)
SIL aus PFH = 3 (siehe EN 61508-1 Tabelle 3)

Aus dem PFH kann man mit der bekannten Tabelle der ISO 13849-1 Anhang K, unter Berücksichtigung der Struktur und dem DC, den dazugehörigen MTTFd ermitteln, wenn man diesen benötigt.

Nun wünsche ich dann mal frohes Rechnen.

Greez jora


----------

